# High-Protein Bodybuilding Chicken & Tomato Pasta  (video)



## jackyjaggs (Aug 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/IaGAHkfuOF4


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 15, 2017)

How many calories in this bowl. I need some details how can i use this effectively...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Those Tomatoes!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 12, 2017)

I am trying to make this for me now...


----------



## Bobb0 (Dec 23, 2017)

I want to eat this, just before take this wanna know the quantity of fat and calories in this bowl.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

Bobb0 said:


> I want to eat this, just before take this wanna know the quantity of fat and calories in this bowl.


You have to make this first then it would be easy to count the quantity of fat and calories in any amount of food.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks delicious but waaaaay too many carbs for me.  Pasta is the spawn of Satan - delicious, tempting, and sinful.


----------

